# Packing tobacco around cigars in a box



## rpkesterson (Apr 15, 2013)

I just bought a box of 12 cigars and they came nicely packed surrounded by the same tobacco the cigars are made from. The tobacco is larger grained than a pipe or cigarette tobacco and I was wondering if there would be any reason I shouldn't use a blender and grind up that tobacco to a consitency to be smoked in a pipe or even roll into a cigarette. I'm not trying to be cheap. It just sounds like fun and there's a lot of tobacco. It jam pack fills a one quart baggie. It seems a shame to let it go to waste. Has anybody else tried this?


----------



## clamhunter (Oct 12, 2012)

The same thought crossed my mind when I opened my first box of La Vieja Habanas.

I would think the manufacturer would have put the packing tobacco to better use if it was any good. Looks like a bunch of scrap from the cutting table. I guess there's no harm in trying but I was just too lazy.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Good question, but I'm sure it isn't the same grade leaf as used in the cigars. But if its tobaccy, smoke it up!


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

My guess it its scraps off the bunching and rolling table that is too small to use to roll with. I say stuff it in a pipe and give it a go!


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

LOL! I think it's a great idea! Make sure you put that tobacco in your humi for a while too though before you roll it up or pipe it.

Let us know how it works out - I am genuinely interested as I have a box coming in with the scraps as packaging too! Maybe I'll throw it in my collection of cigar caps that I am collecting to do the same thing with !


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Sure, humidify it and try it in a pipe!

If it's not great on its own merit, it might be fun to try to some homebrew infusing and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Hiroshiro (Sep 22, 2013)

never seen that before. any pics?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No need to humidify it to the same degree as a cigar if you're going to smoke it in a pipe; if it's not crackling dry, it's fine. I'd roll it up and slice it like fresh basil into thin strips rather than using a blender or grinder.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

GrouchyDog said:


> If it's not great on its own merit, it might be fun to try to some homebrew infusing and see what you can come up with.


I would STRONGLY recommend against this......a friend told me it's terrible, even after 2 years of aging.......


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

commonsenseman said:


> I would STRONGLY recommend against this......a friend told me it's terrible, even after 2 years of aging.......


It probably is or they wouldn't have used it as the moral equivalent of packing peanuts. Still, nothing wrong with trying; "nothing ventured, nothing gained" & all that.....


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I might have brands confused, but I think I had some Kristoffs that were packed like this. I have no desire to smoke the filler, but I did sprinkle it in a cooler to get the "plastic" scent out before I set it up as a coolidor.


----------



## HerfDaddy (Sep 1, 2013)

Do it and let us know how it works out!


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

If I got a box of cigars packed like that I think I'd use the packing baccy to line the laying boxes in my chicken coop.
Tobacco is a natural insect repellant! And from the sound of the comments here it wouldn't change the flavor.


----------



## KLMCCOY (Aug 4, 2008)

I played around with some I rehydrated enough to keep from crumbling. Removed all the stems,randomly picked the leaves for the bunch, folded them how I figured they should be, and rolled them in a few pieces for binder. After leaving them to set for a while I selected what I figured to be a wrapper and rolled it up, tried my best to cap it with pectin and a scrap of the wrapper. Definitely would take some practice to do it right I'm sure. Didn't have the courage to try it though. No faith in my blind blending skills.


----------



## spamjuice (Jan 17, 2013)

KLMCCOY said:


> I played around with some I rehydrated enough to keep from crumbling. Removed all the stems,randomly picked the leaves for the bunch, folded them how I figured they should be, and rolled them in a few pieces for binder. After leaving them to set for a while I selected what I figured to be a wrapper and rolled it up, tried my best to cap it with pectin and a scrap of the wrapper. Definitely would take some practice to do it right I'm sure. Didn't have the courage to try it though. No faith in my blind blending skills.


C'mon Kris, light it up and tell us what it tastes like.


----------



## HerfDaddy (Sep 1, 2013)

And post a picture!


----------



## Cigar5150 (Aug 19, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I might have brands confused, but I think I had some Kristoffs that were packed like this. I have no desire to smoke the filler, but I did sprinkle it in a cooler to get the "plastic" scent out before I set it up as a coolidor.


I got some Kristoffs packed in this way and I kind of like the effect. I threw out most of it, but dropped a little in one of the humis next to the Kristoffs while they sit to accentuate the scent I get when I open it. I think it also contributes to the stability of the humi as far as RH,since the more sticks you store the better for stability. My other two are too full to devote any space to unsmokable tobacco.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Kris! You went to that effort and didn't at least try it? Come on, spark up and do a review thread - you're already ahead of probably 99% of us just because you've rolled something <ed: something legal...>!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

MarkC said:


> No need to humidify it to the same degree as a cigar if you're going to smoke it in a pipe; if it's not crackling dry, it's fine. I'd roll it up and slice it like fresh basil into thin strips rather than using a blender or grinder.


This.

As mentioned, it should already be plenty humidified, if not overly so, for pipe smoking. While I'm with everyone else; recommending you try it, I doubt seriously you'll like it. All pipe tobaccos are blends and extensively manipulated to enhance, alter, mellow, etc... flavor. Cigars are not. Smoking straight, un-altered tobacco is rather anathema to piping pleasure. If you're a cigarette guy, you might try that, although I suspect it will be about the harshest thing you've ever hit.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

GrouchyDog said:


> Sure, humidify it and try it in a pipe!
> 
> If it's not great on its own merit, it might be fun to try to some homebrew infusing and see what you can come up with.


If your talking about infusing your homebrew with tobacco that can actually kill you. Most nicotine is burnt off while smoking but if you infused the tobacco into a drink the concentration of nicotine could be lethal. Its somewhat covered here...

Beer with........ pipe tobacco? - Home Brew Forums


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Nope, "homebrew" more generically, i.e. DIY infusing of the tobacco with whatever flavorings sound good.

Beer with a tobacco infusion does indeed sound lethal, nic poisoning or not....


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

What?! You can brew beer with some tobaccy?! Lethal or not, why hasn't anyone tried this! Lol. But for real, I could see some porter or stout with a tobacco included. Sounds kind of good.


----------



## harned (Jun 11, 2013)

Never mind. Just read the posted forum. Damn, and it seems like such a good idea. What about drying hops over a tobacco fire? Well... that would waste too much leaf. Ok, scrap the idea.


----------



## KLMCCOY (Aug 4, 2008)

GrouchyDog said:


> Kris! You went to that effort and didn't at least try it? Come on, spark up and do a review thread - you're already ahead of probably 99% of us just because you've rolled something <ed: something legal...>!


Okay,okay. That was all the nudging I needed. It's been in box of other MOW Puro Authentico box filler for quite awhile so it needs some dry boxing. Will do soon as it feels ready. If its all Puro scraps, it's probably gonna kick my a**!


----------

